# 007 James Bond: Spectre



## Brian G Turner (Mar 30, 2015)

A teaser trailer for the new James Bond film is up:


----------



## dekket (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks interesting.  I am eager how they are going to portray SPECTRE in the modern day.


----------



## J-Sun (Apr 1, 2015)

I really disliked _Skyfall_ and, rather than pretending it didn't happen, they seem to be stuck in it. Even aside from that, the trailer didn't make me want to watch the flick at all. I liked the first couple of Craig Bond flicks a lot but that seems to be the extent of the run.


----------



## Anne Spackman (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know what to make of the trailer.  It is rather short and doesn't really show enough of what the film is about.  So Bond has a secret he's been keeping... of course, he does!  But secrets are interesting, and of course we'll want to know what it is.  I really don't get a sense of the film from this brief trailer, but it did pique my curiosity.  Who is Bond up against this time?  I had to look up the title on google to figure out more about this film.  Ralph Fiennes plays M, whom I guess must be Bond's adversary, though he's not in the trailer. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Parson (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm easy I know, but the Bond music always makes my heart race. ---- I do really wish that they would go back to the techno-gadgets of the past. For me that was always one of the highlights.


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> I really disliked _Skyfall_ and, rather than pretending it didn't happen, they seem to be stuck in it.


I did like it, though I accept that it wasn't your usual _James Bond_ formula story. Putting that aside though, it was not only the most popular Bond film, but one of the biggest grossing films ever. It stands to reason that they would try to emulate that again. Unfortunately, that's just business.



Anne Spackman said:


> Who is Bond up against this time?


Spectre was invented in the 1960's so there would be no upsetting the Russians during the Cold War tension. Fast forward to Pierce Brosnan and there were no such qualms about using North Korea. In between, we had a whole range of lunatic multi-millionaire industrialists going for world domination. I think it is good to have one single, strong but shadowy enemy. If you don't want to be spoilered stop reading here but there are many spoilers and speculations online about the arch-villain. The actor is known and the character has a name. But many think that name is just a cover name for his real name... and that he is the same villain that was always the head of Spectre (played in several different films by several different actors.)


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 1, 2015)

Agent 007 is back!!!

The slick spy who started the "spy craze" back in the 1960's, returns to thrill us in a new movie.

And once again, I will NOT watch any trailer, cause I love surprises.

Go get'em Bond!!!


----------



## Anne Spackman (Apr 2, 2015)

Dave said:


> I did like it, though I accept that it wasn't your usual _James Bond_ formula story. Putting that aside though, it was not only the most popular Bond film, but one of the biggest grossing films ever. It stands to reason that they would try to emulate that again. Unfortunately, that's just business.
> 
> Spectre was invented in the 1960's so there would be no upsetting the Russians during the Cold War tension. Fast forward to Pierce Brosnan and there were no such qualms about using North Korea. In between, we had a whole range of lunatic multi-millionaire industrialists going for world domination. I think it is good to have one single, strong but shadowy enemy. If you don't want to be spoilered stop reading here but there are many spoilers and speculations online about the arch-villain. The actor is known and the character has a name. But many think that name is just a cover name for his real name... and that he is the same villain that was always the head of Spectre (played in several different films by several different actors.)




Thanks for the information.  I have seen a few James Bond films, but I had never really understood whom Bond was up against.


----------



## Dave (Apr 2, 2015)

Actually, Wikipedia has an alternative reason why Ian Fleming created SPECTRE: 


> At the time of writing the novel—1959—Fleming believed that the Cold War might end during the two years it would take to produce the film, and came to the conclusion that the inclusion of a contemporary political villain would leave the film looking dated; he therefore thought it better to create a politically neutral enemy for Bond.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 22, 2015)

The first full-length trailer for *Spectre* is out:






And it looks FANTASTIC!

(And I really like this incarnation of Q )

Who else is going to watch this?


----------



## alchemist (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks good. And you can't argue against Christoph Waltz as a baddie!


----------



## Mark Ragland (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks good.

However, I've fallen behind in my watching of Bond films. Don't think I've seen any with Daniel Craig as Bond.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 23, 2015)

Mark Ragland said:


> Looks good.
> 
> However, I've fallen behind in my watching of Bond films. Don't think I've seen any with Daniel Craig as Bond.



The first one is superb, the second pretty decent, the third meh. Worth a look Mark. (IMHO)


----------



## alchemist (Jul 23, 2015)

First: excellent until the last act
Second: meh
Third: great

 So, somebody likes each one!


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 23, 2015)

Where's the cat?


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 23, 2015)

alchemist said:


> First: excellent until the last act
> Second: meh
> Third: great
> 
> So, somebody likes each one!



I liked all three Daniel Craig Bond films so far but really like SKYFALL - we got to see Q in action and M standing up to the lunatic villain right to the very end.


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2015)

The trailer has been watched 3,000 times per minute and notched up 4.5 million plays on YouTube in its first 24 hours online!
How do the numbers compare with 2015′s other film trailers?


----------

